# Silverton Avalanche School Events for 2010-11



## Grand Turk (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello All

3 people have already been hit by avalanches in the San Juans this past weekend!

Here is the list of courses and events for the upcoming winter season. We are also doing a speaker series in conjunction with the courses. Check our website for details and email me if you have any questions.

We will be having giveaways from our sponsors during the courses and events (BCA, Black Diamond, Osprey, Smith, Brooks Range)

http://www.avyschool.org

*Events organized by Silverton Avalanche School*

*FREE! Avalanche Companion Rescue Clinic*

Saturday, December 11, 2010 from 9:00 AM - 12:00 PM (MT) 

Silverton, CO | Kendall Mountain Recreation Center 

*Level I Avalanche Fundamentals: Jan 14-16, 2011*

Friday, January 14, 2011 at 8:00 AM - Sunday, January 16, 2011 at 4:00 PM (MT) 

Silverton, CO | Kendall Mountain Recreation Center 

*Level I Avalanche Fundamentals: Jan 21-23, 2011*

Friday, January 21, 2011 at 8:00 AM - Sunday, January 23, 2011 at 4:00 PM (MT) 

Silverton, CO | Kendall Mountain Recreation Center 

*Level I Avalanche Fundamentals: Jan 28-30, 2011*

Friday, January 28, 2011 at 8:00 AM - Sunday, January 30, 2011 at 4:00 PM (MT) 

Silverton, CO | Kendall Mountain Recreation Center 

*Level I Avalanche Fundamentals for Snowmobilers: Feb 18-20, 2011*

Friday, February 18, 2011 at 8:00 AM - Sunday, February 20, 2011 at 4:00 PM (MT) 

Silverton, CO | Kendall Mountain Recreation Center 

*Level II Avalanche Course: Feb 24-27, 2011*

Thursday, February 24, 2011 at 8:00 AM - Sunday, February 27, 2011 at 4:00 PM (MT) 

Silverton, CO | Kendall Mountain Recreation Center


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

the best school around, and a fun weekend


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

MountainMedic said:


> the best school around, and a fun weekend


I'll second that. I would argue that no place has a better laboratory for avy study.


----------



## Grand Turk (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the props guys. We agree that the Silverton area and the SJs are the best place to get to know snow.


----------

